
New law: Kansas cops can't have sex during traffic stops - sjcsjc
http://www.kansascity.com/news/politics-government/article210902319.html
======
jasonkostempski
Wouldnt that, and any other cop/citizen interaction, already covered by
stautory rape, unless the law was on the books specifically allowing traffic
stops as an exception?

~~~
sjcsjc
Not if the police claimed it was consensual (see the article)

------
Fjolsvith
The law doesn't say anything about breathalyzer testing blondes, though.

